# Gonal F needle tips



## Peabold (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi there

I need to buy more Gonal needle tips, but on line I see there are different sizes that fit the 900 pen. I'm away from home, so can't check what I usually have - does anyone know? 8mm? 10mm? Does it matter?

Thanks


----------



## Doughnut (Apr 23, 2007)

Hiya,

Ive just checked mine and i have 12mm ones! Have bloody loads spare-shame you cant have them! hope this helps?!!

xx


----------



## Peabold (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh thanks for your reply Doughnut, I was thinking I might end up having to buy a range of different sizes!


----------

